# {SOLVED} Wildcards for folder names



## Big Otis (Jul 23, 1999)

I'm trying to configure an app to monitor folders for the existance of new files. Does Windows allow a wildcard that can be used in a path name to indicate "all subfolders"? I've tried using "*" and "*.*" to no avail.
TIA


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

How are you performing the search?

i.e. With what program and is it a WIN32 application or a DOS batch file.

The Windows Find command supports a "Include Subfolders" option. If you are looking for new files you could the Find command and the "Date" option. The Find command can be called from within a program.

[This message has been edited by Dan O (edited 04-12-2000).]


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

*Otis,*

Your problem reminds me of one I had back when I was learning DOS. However, it was never incorporated into any BillyWare.

Example:
*xcopy c:\oak*.sys d:\* would copy every file beginning with *oak* and ending with*.sys* from C to D.

However: You cannot use the same wild cards in a folder name.

Example:
*xcopy c:\tax*\mytax.dbf d:\* will not find or copy files from any folder beginning with *tax*.

BillySost just never got around to this one. There is, however, a convoluted FOR IN DO in DOS that can perform similar tasks. I call it "convoluted" because I don't know how to do it, myself.

------------------


----------



## Big Otis (Jul 23, 1999)

Thanks for the input guys. Alex, you've perfectly addressed the issue, but alas, I guess I'll wind up writing a script of some sort to do what I need, then have the app I'm using call that script.

Dan O: To answer your response a little further, I am using an app called "AutoFiles" which is a monitor/scheduling utility. I need to have it monitor a folder and copy files from any sub-directories which might be added, but the names of which are not yet known. Therefore, I need the wildcards for folder names....but I think Alex has firmly answered my query.

Thanks guys! Once again, everyone here has proven themselves to be valuable resources!! Mark this item closed, please.


----------

